# 2018 Auto World Xtraction Release 23 - Cars and Coffee



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the article on the new release "Cars and Coffee" Check it out here:

AW Xtraction Release 23 - Cars and Coffee

-Paul


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Liking the 'Vettes! :thumbsup:


----------

